
Prove me wrong! - NavnitG
Fire is a living organism. Prove me wrong!
======
lixtra
In highschool we had the same example. Back then we required cells to call
something living. A virus is not alive.

I don’t see how to define organism without cells.

~~~
NavnitG
Even scientists are unsure about the status of viruses. Why can't fire have
the same unsure status? XD

------
smt88
This is a semantic argument. The outcome depends on how you define "living".

Any definition that includes fire (i.e. hot air) is so broad that it makes the
word "living" meaningless and useless. If you included fire, you'd perhaps
have to include water or any other fluid.

~~~
NavnitG
The argument cannot be made for water as it does not respire or digest. Yes,
the definition of life that fire fits in is broad. But it is still the
definition of life.

~~~
smt88
I don't know how you define "respire", but water dissolves and releases gases.
Fire is a gas, so it can't "respire" the same way. It is just one gas or
another.

As for digestion, water is a powerful solvent that breaks many things down.
Fire just heats them up, which may or may not change their chemical structure.

~~~
NavnitG
Fire takes in Oxygen and gives out CO2. That is respiration. Fire converts
fuel into energy. That is digestion.

~~~
smt88
You do not know what fire is. I'm serious. You should look it up.

For starters, you're confusing combustion with fire.

------
cimmanom
Life is a system that decreases entropy locally. Fire increases entropy
locally.

~~~
NavnitG
Interesting...

------
Finnucane
Living organisms are a subset of fire—controlled exothermic processes. But
when your exothermic process becomes uncontrollable, your life-force is used
up quickly.

~~~
NavnitG
Damn... That's deep. Totally agree.

